# Plant-based Broths



## bwanicur (Dec 30, 2016)

Hi Everyone - question for you about plant-based broths.

Most of the recipes seem to suggest simmering and then straining. This seems wasteful (throwing out strained veggies) since I'm probably going to use this broth to make a plant-based soup anyways. I've just been simmering then blending, but I'd like to branch out in my soup repertoire.

Any soup experts have some pro tips ? I'm only interested in plant-based recipes.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## bwanicur (Dec 30, 2016)

I was just replying on another thread with this recipe - here is an example of the soups I am making (not using a home-made or pre-made broth).

Low FODMAP Green Soup:

1 medium parsnip

3 - 4 medium potatoes

1 bunch green kale (or any kind of leafy green that is low FODMAP)

1 medium bell pepper

1 bunch green onions - ONLY USE THE TOPS to stay low FODMAP

Garlic infused olive oil (or plain olive oil)

Chop up all the veggies. Saute the parsnip, potatoes, and green onion tops for a bit (until a bit tender). Add kale and bell pepper. Add enough water to almost over the veggies and bring to a boil. Lower heat and then let simmer until veggies are tender. Use emulsion blender to blend everything right in the soup. Season with salt, pepper, and nutritional yeast (if it's ok for you). I like to salt and pepper the veggies to taste throughout the entire process, not just after they are blended.

I'd love to hear some other ideas!


----------



## everything (Jan 6, 2017)

I hope my contribution finds you well, or having a good day. I make my broth/stocks with bone meat and lots of veggies, generally using the brasco broth recipe but with whatever I can get for bones/meat that is of the highest quality/and/or raised with kindness and love, kind of following the GAPS concept on that note. Then I strain it all away because the nutrients and minerals are in the broth/stock, so yeah I'm looking for naturally occurring glutamine/glutathione. Then, I'll freeze all my broth/stock so it's always available for cooking. I will then make a plant based soup with this adding whatever I want that I can handle, cooking the vegetables, then putting them into a blender, this soup is then frozen in pint sized wide mouth jars for every day use. I wouldn't eat meat at all except I'd just fall into severe anemic state otherwise, and generally .. I avoid anyways as in my opinion it is longer a clean source of protein and I don't approve of the treatment of animals.

Another thing I will frequently do is recook or reheat the broth with whatever in it, I call it double cooked broth, then steam some vegetables and add those to the broth mix so they are fresh and full of minerals/nutrients to go along with the broth. As you know, many vegetables provide the most nutrients raw, others steamed bring out the nutrients, and of course soft foods can be good. I like to have something to chew on as saliva is an important aspect to digestion. The big thing with vegetables is to source them locally through small growers, grow my own too, and/or as fresh and organic as possible. I experiment allot with vegetables, juicing them to i.e. test flavor and see how good the dirt is that they come from.

As far as recipes, I don't have any, I'm an ad-hoc soup maker, I've experimented with adding Cayenne and Turmeric but these wonderful anti-inflammatory spices don't seem to work to well in the gut department.


----------

